# Outbound lane question ❓



## Tardc (Feb 25, 2022)

Just wondering how many trailers are you assigned on an average day ? Do you work them alone or with a partner? And last question, how long or what triggers a yellow light to come on? I had my last day of training last night and I was assigned 3 trailers. 2 of them had walls that fell down and dumped boxes everywhere all 3 lanes were backed up from the get go. I spent the entire shift just trying to play catch up. Is this normal? Any tips or tricks? Thanks so much! I really need this job and just want to do good.


----------



## Hal (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome aboard. I started in OB and I remember it being tough in the beginning. Just hang in there.

The number of doors you are assigned are dependent on how big the plan for OB is. I've seen days where I was staffed with only 3 doors, and days where I've had to run 10 doors. I would ask your OM, LWW or closer for a staffing sheet so you can see how busy your lanes set is going to be.

You should be working your lanes set alone, but if you can reach out to your closer or LWW and see if they can give you a hand for a few in order to help out.

The yellow light means that your lane is full and that no more cartons can drop down or divert to your door. That light should be your priority. Depending on your building you should have a yellow and white light. The white light means your are 75% full. If you have no yellow lights on they're your next highest priority. If you have no lights on your priority should be your busiest lane.

And yes, rough handoffs, are unfortunately normal. If it's really bad, inform your OM at the start of shift, so they can take pictures and provide feedback to the other shift.


----------



## Tardc (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks very much!


----------



## RWTM (Feb 25, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just wondering how many trailers are you assigned on an average day ? Do you work them alone or with a partner? And last question, how long or what triggers a yellow light to come on? I had my last day of training last night and I was assigned 3 trailers. 2 of them had walls that fell down and dumped boxes everywhere all 3 lanes were backed up from the get go. I spent the entire shift just trying to play catch up. Is this normal? Any tips or tricks? Thanks so much! I really need this job and just want to do good.


11 is the max that they can assign. When it’s not peak you’ll recieve larger lane sets since the freight will be less dense making your productivity decrease (small little boxes is what you want). When it’s not peak you will receive larger lane sets but they won’t be hitting as hard. You will waste a lot of time with wasted movements between the lanes (don’t flex). Plus you are still ramping up/training.That ends after your 90 days. If you’re really that new productivity  should be your least concern. Put your focus on being safe and building quality
then productivity will come. What do you mean? Outbound is catch up?! We are always playing catch up 😉. We’re always either waiting on Warehouse or Inbound. I’m waiting to be trained in a cherry picker so I could go and pick my own freight sort. GPM my own freight. Audit my own freight. Sort my own freight. Just to load my own freight just to close my own trailer. Because the TM that has that lane probably didn’t get trained or it was misinformed. If my Z number is associated with it it’s gonna be done correctly. (We fire people when they finish ramping up and they aren’t holding their own weight). Help others and others will help you but I’m telling you now if you piss off a veteran you’re not going to get much help. There are sensors that make the yellow lights come on when your line becomes full. A-sort can see The percentage of how full a TM’s lanes are. If you need any help make sure to reach out to your trainers or quality departments. If you have your sorter cert and can access the mezzanine in areas that require restrictions. Make sure and know your lines.
_February‘s Lane CPH is 425.
Treat others with respect to get respect. 
Just know we hitting plan
If you’re in outbound at my RDC on my key you best believe the trainers know how to train the right way because I’m making sure they know the way. If you need a door closed that Extendo better be backed out. The QC doesn’t do productivity remember that_

Numbers don’t lie. Header labels do

*Source: *_Im the GOAT /_ _OB for 2 1/2 years and still counting / started with the best OB OM in the building. We used to be ranked within the top 5 DC’s for total throughput/CPH for our dept 💪🏻._


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 25, 2022)

Kostin said:


> 11 is the max that they can assign. When it’s not peak you’ll recieve larger lane sets since the freight will be less dense making your productivity decrease (small little boxes is what you want). When it’s not peak you will receive larger lane sets but they won’t be hitting as hard. You will waste a lot of time with wasted movements between the lanes (don’t flex). Plus you are still ramping up/training.That ends after your 90 days. If you’re really that new productivity  should be your least concern. Put your focus on being safe and building quality
> then productivity will come. What do you mean? Outbound is catch up?! We are always playing catch up 😉. We’re always either waiting on Warehouse or Inbound. I’m waiting to be trained in a cherry picker so I could go and pick my own freight sort. GPM my own freight. Audit my own freight. Sort my own freight. Just to load my own freight Because the TM that has that lane probably didn’t get trained or it was misinformed. (We fire people when they finish ramping up and they aren’t holding their own weight). Help others and others will help you but I’m telling you now if you piss off a veteran you’re not going to get much help. There are sensors that make the yellow lights come on when your line becomes full. A-sort can see The percentage of how full a TM’s lanes are. If you need any help make sure to reach out to your trainers or quality departments.
> _February‘s Lane CPH is 425.
> Treat others with respect to get respect.
> ...


Your lane set CPH is 425? Ours is 441 with a budget of 571. OB is definitely a catch up department. It's also where you lose the most money. You are lucky to be able fire people who aren't holding their own weight. We have people that couldn't handle it almost no matter what but yet they insist we keep them. Have us out them in another function because "just cause they can't handle it in lanes doesn't mean they won't make a good sorter or depal person". The most lanes we have given people lately is 6 and that has to be a veteran because the new people cry at 5 lanes. Also do you have ICQA auditing stuff at your DC? Funny side note at my DC we actually did try a process where the CA person picked their cage AND threw their cage in depal. This was a few years ago but yea that didn't last.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 26, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Your lane set CPH is 425? Ours is 441 with a budget of 571. OB is definitely a catch up department. It's also where you lose the most money. You are lucky to be able fire people who aren't holding their own weight. We have people that couldn't handle it almost no matter what but yet they insist we keep them. Have us out them in another function because "just cause they can't handle it in lanes doesn't mean they won't make a good sorter or depal person". The most lanes we have given people lately is 6 and that has to be a veteran because the new people cry at 5 lanes. Also do you have ICQA auditing stuff at your DC? Funny side note at my DC we actually did try a process where the CA person picked their cage AND threw their cage in depal. This was a few years ago but yea that didn't last.



ICQA is the only dept I can’t get a job in.

I know I can be replaced. Thinking about my future…. E-commerce sounds like itd be a better fit than this warehouse worker position. Because, at this point…. I don’t even know who I trust to retrain me. I don’t wanna lose my benefits that I’ve busted it for just to not be able to finish this degree quick. Plus still waiting on HR… just waiting to hear back about these other internal applications I have out.

Plus we can’t even take a dump in our wing because the bathroom stall doesn’t exist. Hasn’t for like 2 weeks 

I’m done with TBR.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> Welcome aboard. I started in OB and I remember it being tough in the beginning. Just hang in there.
> 
> The number of doors you are assigned are dependent on how big the plan for OB is. I've seen days where I was staffed with only 3 doors, and days where I've had to run 10 doors. I would ask your OM, LWW or closer for a staffing sheet so you can see how busy your lanes set is going to be.
> 
> ...


Everything HAL said is true 110%. And also remember A Sort has eyes others don’t. You just need to be trained properly on how to use the software


----------



## RWTM (Feb 26, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just wondering how many trailers are you assigned on an average day ? Do you work them alone or with a partner? And last question, how long or what triggers a yellow light to come on? I had my last day of training last night and I was assigned 3 trailers. 2 of them had walls that fell down and dumped boxes everywhere all 3 lanes were backed up from the get go. I spent the entire shift just trying to play catch up. Is this normal? Any tips or tricks? Thanks so much! I really need this job and just want to do good.


A trainer should be with you your first day half day. The next two days they’re suppose to be close around


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 26, 2022)

Kostin said:


> ICQA is the only dept I can’t get a job in.
> 
> I know I can be replaced. Thinking about my future…. E-commerce sounds like itd be a better fit than this warehouse worker position. Because, at this point…. I don’t even know who I trust to retrain me. I don’t wanna lose my benefits that I’ve busted it for just to not be able to finish this degree quick. Plus still waiting on HR… just waiting to hear back about these other internal applications I have out.
> 
> ...


E-commerce isn't too bad. I worked for the biggest one to date (wild guess) and helped build their foundation of how they run things by learning lean 6sigma, doing kaizens, and even presenting at the gemba board, and this was back in 08 when I started doing it. It definitely is easier in my eyes but just like this job, every building is different. May have the same core structure but the way the internal management runs it will make your experience or break it. I can't see ICQA being hard getting into as it's all root cause based and researching but if you work in OB I don't really seeing it as benefiting the ICQA team (well in my DC) because ICQA doesn't do anything in OB and they are all IB, MBP, and WHS based audits/processes. Hopefully your HR team is greatly better than ours and get back to you soon. Ours will get back to you eventually and sometimes eventually never happens if you don't reach out.


----------



## Tardc (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow I feel for you all. I spoke to my LWW last night and was told non peak is 4 lanes, peak is 2 lanes. I was assigned 4 last night and I did pretty good. I cannot imagine doing 10 or 11. Hats off to you all your beasts!!


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 26, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Wow I feel for you all. I spoke to my LWW last night and was told non peak is 4 lanes, peak is 2 lanes. I was assigned 4 last night and I did pretty good. I cannot imagine doing 10 or 11. Hats off to you all your beasts!!


Oh man I remember the days where 10 was the normal and 6 was the least you got during peak. The most lanes I ever had when it was really slow was 24.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 26, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just wondering how many trailers are you assigned on an average day ? Do you work them alone or with a partner? And last question, how long or what triggers a yellow light to come on? I had my last day of training last night and I was assigned 3 trailers. 2 of them had walls that fell down and dumped boxes everywhere all 3 lanes were backed up from the get go. I spent the entire shift just trying to play catch up. Is this normal? Any tips or tricks? Thanks so much! I really need this job and just want to do good.


If the lanes are unsafe use your "stop work authority" and ask for help.


----------



## Hal (Feb 26, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Oh man I remember the days where 10 was the normal and 6 was the least you got during peak. The most lanes I ever had when it was really slow was 24.


I remember days where it was so slow it was one per side and just a couple of sorters out there to help out if it got bad.

I'd rather one 150% on 4 doors than 90% on 10.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Feb 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> I remember days where it was so slow it was one per side and just a couple of sorters out there to help out if it got bad.
> 
> I'd rather one 150% on 4 doors than 90% on 10.


Same. I'd take those 4 busy ass doors than 10 that I have to walk so much for and get all that non con in. It seemed like simpler days


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2022)

Kostin said:


> We definitely hitting plan if I’m Capacity Lead 🤩 Red sweatshirt please


You know the capacity lead has everything to do with location and rack consolidation and nothing to do with plan attainment? You probably won't work with OB at all.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 7, 2022)

Hal said:


> You know the capacity lead has everything to do with location and rack consolidation and nothing to do with plan attainment? You probably won't work with OB at all.


The new department from what I heard is working with IB and OB directly. Idk if every RDC has the new department but ik we do and they’re trying to go live asap (3/20/22). There’s also a location in AZ that is doing this too. Ik we are a consolidation hub. I don’t think the capacity department won’t make it past the docks but then again I dunno a thing. There was a lot to do in the yard the week before last. I know the OM’s are working hard and needed help yesterday. They are using the long pallets vs the regular ones. I think you can fit 2 on a triple. I saw a empty on the 60 this weekend. It’s been over a year and half since I have seen that 🧐 I dunnooo


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> The new department from what I heard is working with IB and OB directly. Idk if every RDC has the new department but ik we do and they’re trying to go live asap (3/20/22). There’s also a location in AZ that is doing this too. Ik we are a consolidation hub. I don’t think the capacity department won’t make it past the docks but then again I dunno a thing. There was a lot to do in the yard the week before last. I know the OM’s are working hard and needed help yesterday. They are using the long pallets vs the regular ones. I think you can fit 2 on a triple. I seen an empty on the 60 this weekend. It’s been over a year and half since I have seen that 🧐 I dunnooo


I work at the one in AZ they are doing and yes on will for OB but the other one will be WHS. I think the WHS one will work closely with IB for capacity of racks. We legit have a shit ton of freight with no locations because apparently they didn't stop receiving stuff when we didn't have anymore space. The OB one will work on cubing out the trailer and maximizing the amount of freight built into it. I'm working with a guy now who's going for the spot (pretty much gots the spot since hes doing a "special project" on trailer capacity) and he's working with TMs in lanes on retraining them to start cubing out trailers.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I work at the one in AZ they are doing and yes on will for OB but the other one will be WHS. I think the WHS one will work closely with IB for capacity of racks. We legit have a shit ton of freight with no locations because apparently they didn't stop receiving stuff when we didn't have anymore space. The OB one will work on cubing out the trailer and maximizing the amount of freight built into it. I'm working with a guy now who's going for the spot (pretty much gots the spot since hes doing a "special project" on trailer capacity) and he's working with TMs in lanes on retraining them to start cubing out trailers.


I applied Thursday 2/24. Was informed I had been selected for an interview that following Tuesday 3/1. Had my interview Wednesday 3/2. Haha (Been working 50hr + wks lately). I was completely exhausted and not prepared. I won’t probably get an offer. Anyways, I’m curious to know why these new long pallets are appearing everywhere. Are they really going to try to use these long pallets and load them in trailers?!


----------



## Luck (Mar 9, 2022)

Why focus on cubing trailers when 80% of the time they are getting sent based on cut time nowadays than trailers capacity?    Can you give any more insight?    I dont even understand how you would "focus" on that. Sounds more like a trainer issue and people sucking at loading trailers. what will a new Lead do for that that a trainer couldnt/shouldnt already be doing?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> Why focus on cubing trailers when 80% of the time they are getting sent based on cut time nowadays than trailers capacity?    Can you give any more insight?    I dont even understand how you would "focus" on that. Sounds more like a trainer issue and people sucking at loading trailers. what will a new Lead do for that that a trainer couldnt/shouldnt already be doing?


It's definitely a training/accountability issue. Based off JI it states to build to the ceiling of the trailer. Now whether that gets enforced by OMs is blatant by how the trailers look now these days. That's all the info I had gathered on the OB aspect of it but who knows that could end up changing. It could also be them seeing what trailers they can change from 54 footers to 48 footers OR what I had mentioned before is use 48 footers and have PIPO go on their own trailers like what we do in AZ for candy when it's hot. Multiple stores on one trailer. I can update once it rolls out or once I get more info but yea I'm not too sure why concentrate on that when you could just hold people accountable


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> “Multiple stores on one trailer. I can update once it rolls out or once I get more info but yea I'm not too sure”


Also called consolidation. Multiple stores on one trailer. Which is what is trying to be achieved in Capacity. As so I think. The department goes live 3/20. So we shall find out. Good insights thanks. *T3804,T3801,T3802,T055* are all hiring Capacity Leads rn.



Luck said:


> Why focus on cubing trailers when 80% of the time they are getting sent based on cut time nowadays than trailers capacity?    Can you give any more insight?    I dont even understand how you would "focus" on that. Sounds more like a trainer issue and people sucking at loading trailers. what will a new Lead do for that that a trainer couldnt/shouldnt already be doing?


I would talk to an _OBOM_ regarding trailer quality and a _TOM _regarding trainers. You could probably ask a _COM_ on or after 3/20. If I were a _COM_ I’d kindly direct you to an _OBOM_ or a _TOM _to discuss this matter.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Also called consolidation. Multiple stores on one trailer. Which is what is trying to be achieved in Capacity. As so I think. The department goes live 3/20. So we shall find out. Good insights thanks. *T3804,T3801,T3802,T055* are all hiring Capacity Leads rn.
> 
> I would talk to an _OBOM_ regarding trailer quality and a _TOM _regarding trainers. You could probably ask a _COM_ on or after 3/20. If I were a _COM_ I’d kindly direct you to an _OBOM_ or a _TOM _to discuss this matter.


It will definitely be interesting to see what they do with the role when it goes live. My DC just took down the posting for capacity leads so now are interviews. I know one of my guys is going for it but hasn't got an interview date. The only time we have multiple stores on one trailer is during fall for Halloween. It isn't cold enough here so the candy will melt. We call it candy land and the shipping wing gets nice and cold


----------



## RWTM (Mar 11, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> It will definitely be interesting to see what they do with the role when it goes live. My DC just took down the posting for capacity leads so now are interviews. I know one of my guys is going for it but hasn't got an interview date. The only time we have multiple stores on one trailer is during fall for Halloween. It isn't cold enough here so the candy will melt. We call it candy land and the shipping wing gets nice and cold


My DC also took down the job postings as well. Haven't heard back from my interview but still haven’t received that rejection notification via workday 😂


----------



## RWTM (Mar 11, 2022)

RWTM said:


> They are using the long pallets vs the regular ones. I think you can fit 2 on a triple.


Lied. *Was able to get 3 on a triple yesterday like it wasn’t even a thaaaaang. *_(No pallets busted when doing so). _I could pick up a 3 pc coming in from the back of 127 if need be.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 11, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> It's definitely a training/accountability issue. Based off JI it states to build to the ceiling of the trailer. Now whether that gets enforced by OMs is blatant by how the trailers look now these days.


ha ha, you’re so funny.  Accountable.  That’s a bad word at target.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 11, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> ha ha, you’re so funny.  Accountable.  That’s a bad word at target.


Haha it's sad how true that really is.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> It will definitely be interesting to see what they do with the role when it goes live. My DC just took down the posting for capacity leads so now are interviews. I know one of my guys is going for it but hasn't got an interview date. The only time we have multiple stores on one trailer is during fall for Halloween. It isn't cold enough here so the candy will melt. We call it candy land and the shipping wing gets nice and cold


Target only offers interviews to the top 2-3 candidates for the position. A senior once told me that being selected for an interview is something to be proud of even if you don’t get the position. Leaders will provide mentorship to the hungry TM’s who ask. That way when you have your next interview, you nail it.


----------



## Luck (Mar 12, 2022)

Your leader lied. All applicants get an interview if it is something publicly available to apply for with a sign up sheet.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 12, 2022)

Luck said:


> Your leader lied. All applicants get an interview if it is something publicly available to apply for with a sign up sheet.


If someone’s OM doesn’t support them applying for a role, they won’t get an interview. Also, if there’s an over-abundance of applicants, they’ll narrow it down before interviews.
I’ve never seen anything narrowed down to 2-3 people, but 5-10 happens, esp if it’s only 1 or 2 positions.


----------



## Luck (Mar 12, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> If someone’s OM doesn’t support them applying for a role, they won’t get an interview. Also, if there’s an over-abundance of applicants, they’ll narrow it down before interviews.
> I’ve never seen anything narrowed down to 2-3 people, but 5-10 happens, esp if it’s only 1 or 2 positions.


Must be different for each DC then. We regularly have 20+ interviews for single positions. Seems kind of shitty to not give someone a chance to interview that qualifies.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Luck said:


> Must be different for each DC then. We regularly have 20+ interviews for single positions. Seems kind of shitty to not give someone a chance to interview that qualifies.


I’d call it analyzing the talent pool. If you don’t get an interview just set a goal on workday.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Target only offers interviews to the top 2-3 candidates for the position. A senior once told me that being selected for an interview is something to be proud of even if you don’t get the position. Leaders will provide mentorship to the hungry TM’s who ask. That way when you have your next interview, you nail it.


Yea I haven't heard that either. I had a senior tell me everyone gets an interview but also have seen an abundance of people apply so they narrowed it down to 10 or so. Is messed up they don't give everyone a chance to interview but I can see why if they need to fill the spot fast which they've been doing at my DC.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea I haven't heard that either. I had a senior tell me everyone gets an interview but also have seen an abundance of people apply so they narrowed it down to 10 or so. Is messed up they don't give everyone a chance to interview but I can see why if they need to fill the spot fast which they've been doing at my DC.


Perspective. Ours is different but we still good no sweat


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 16, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea I haven't heard that either. I had a senior tell me everyone gets an interview but also have seen an abundance of people apply so they narrowed it down to 10 or so. Is messed up they don't give everyone a chance to interview but I can see why if they need to fill the spot fast which they've been doing at my DC.


Ya, I’ve never heard of it being whittled down to 2-3 tm’s. When leads were first announced a lot of people applied. They excluded some that obviously weren’t a fit (typically argumentative and whatnot), or had a few extra hours of accountable time.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 12, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I work at the one in AZ


You bro, are you at a GDC or RDC or E-commerce Fulfillment Network?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> You bro, are you at a GDC or RDC or E-commerce Fulfillment Network?


I work at the RDC. The FDC got closed years ago. I'll post an updated one


----------



## RWTM (Apr 12, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I work at the RDC. The FDC got closed years ago. I'll post an updated one


That MWPVL website mislead me. My bad bro


----------



## RWTM (Apr 12, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just wondering how many trailers are you assigned on an average day ? Do you work them alone or with a partner? And last question, how long or what triggers a yellow light to come on? I had my last day of training last night and I was assigned 3 trailers. 2 of them had walls that fell down and dumped boxes everywhere all 3 lanes were backed up from the get go. I spent the entire shift just trying to play catch up. Is this normal? Any tips or tricks? Thanks so much! I really need this job and just want to do good.


I had a 7 door set tonight (first time in over a year). My top hitting door was still a red dock light when I got over there. I thought I would be working them alone but I had a bunch of help from all sorts of TM’s (even my OM was in one of my lanes at one point) I appreciated it because even though I felt like a under performer I knew I was busting it. My yellow lights felt like there were on 24/7, no lie. Half the time a carton was stuck on a dead roller that happened to be right over the yellow light sensor triggering the light to come on but my lane was clear so I would have to go and hit the carton with my _cane_. I knew I was building perfect walls but when I would walk into a new trailer I would find a new or partial wall built over mine. The quality of the walls weren’t even comparable half the time. It made me look bad… once I went into a trailer the one wall had collapsed but I doctored it up. Idk if this is normal. I would appreciate some tips and tricks tho too plz!!

Here’s a trick of mine: use CONLUBE to get that chute over the dead roller all good and oily so the carton is able to gain enough momentum to get over the dead roller so you don’t have to keep going over every 5 mins. Should be a half of shift fix. 😉


----------



## Bartiger (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey Outbound Fam, I'm in my 6th week in outbound Lanes and every day the OM tells us that the load plan is low but sometimes I feel like a chicken with his head cut off trying to maintain my 4-10 lanes. @RWTM I'm learning what a pain in the ass the "dead rollers"  are, especially the ones right at the yellow light sensor 😫. I'm not a young guy so my body definitely feels it at the end of my 3rd 12. I've got a jam up trainer though and very helpful closers. So far I'm enjoying not hating my job 👍


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 13, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> Hey Outbound Fam, I'm in my 6th week in outbound Lanes and every day the OM tells us that the load plan is low but sometimes I feel like a chicken with his head cut off trying to maintain my 4-10 lanes. @RWTM I'm learning what a pain in the ass the "dead rollers"  are, especially the ones right at the yellow light sensor 😫. I'm not a young guy so my body definitely feels it at the end of my 3rd 12. I've got a jam up trainer though and very helpful closers. So far I'm enjoying not hating my job 👍


Hey friend, so if you’re ever feeling overwhelmed flag a closer down or talk to your LWW to see what your laneset is running. I’m not sure where you’re at in the ramping process, but if you’re only supposed to be at 75% and you’re running 100% I would ask about getting a lane taken away if you feel like you’re jeopardizing your safety for speed. Building trailers is a skill that will become easier with time, you’ll start to get used to scoping out all of your conveyors frequently when walking from one to another. I try to encourage people to build the freight down to where the yellow bars are and then switching lanes and do the same. My DC has implemented different color flags on each of the conveyors to determine if it’s a low/medium/high volume store which has made teaching lane management a lot easier.
Then some nights I remember only running 75% and I kept having lights and i was just not having the best night. It happens to all of us in OB land. Keep at it, don’t give up! And use your step stool, and keep your dock light pointed into the trailer. You got this!


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 13, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Also called consolidation. Multiple stores on one trailer. Which is what is trying to be achieved in Capacity. As so I think. The department goes live 3/20. So we shall find out. Good insights thanks. *T3804,T3801,T3802,T055* are all hiring Capacity Leads rn.
> 
> I would talk to an _OBOM_ regarding trailer quality and a _TOM _regarding trainers. You could probably ask a _COM_ on or after 3/20. If I were a _COM_ I’d kindly direct you to an _OBOM_ or a _TOM _to discuss this matter.


I just spoke to a trainer/backup LWW who just got Consolidation LWW for B2. He will be working directly under Continuous Improvement (pretty sure that’s what they call it) and will be consolidating locations all day. He said he’ll be given a list at start of shift and won’t have to report to anyone but his boss but what I’ve heard thru the grapevine is that he will literally be spending all night on a reach truck


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> So far I'm enjoying not hating my job


It’s nice to know the RWTM is helping out the East Coast. We all fam in OB… 
For those dead rollers… E & F probably too busy to fix those rollers atm. If you don’t have a mezzanine certificate just ask the reject TM for some CONLUBE™️. Then lube that chute so well that the carton will gather enough momentum to get across that broken ass roller. It all starts in the lanes. If you are in your first 90 the only thing that you should be focused on is doing your lanes safely and efficiently. When you finally are ramped up your production _should _reflect. Until then focus on doing it your job function by the Standard. OB can literally shut down / bring to a stand still the lines in IB, Depal, and MBP.

CONLUBE is the slipperiest spill of them all and that is why it’s not allowed for any TM to use.


WarehouseGoblin said:


> Consolidation LWW for B2


Pretty sure I had the first interview for Cap B2 like back in Feb (took me off guard at how fast they were for this interview (I’ve had a lot)) but was told I’m under qualified. Plus need a RT and OP license.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 13, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Yo bro it was a long night. I’ll PM you today when I wake up for school. I’ll try and give you some more pointers 😴 It’s nice to know the RWTM is helping out the East Coast. We all fam in OB…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pal who my OMs wanted to push to OM (he just became a trainer but he’s amazing) applied for it also and didn’t get it either for the same reasons. Don’t they know we are solving the worlds problems one (or two) walls at a time?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> My pal who my OMs wanted to push to OM (he just became a trainer but he’s amazing) applied for it also and didn’t get it either for the same reasons. Don’t they know we are solving the worlds problems one (or two) walls at a time?


You guys use CONLUBE bro


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> My DC has implemented different color flags on each of the conveyors to determine if it’s a low/medium/high volume store which has made teaching lane management a lot easier.


Yo sorry just remember you said this. We switch over to this instead of the 5 star system. My question is what if a red door store shouldn’t be a red door? Is that an issue with the system?


----------



## Bartiger (Apr 13, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> if you’re ever feeling overwhelmed flag a closer down or talk to your LWW to see what your laneset is running.


I told my OM that I felt like they were trying to kill me and she checked my laneset and said I was "only running 95%"  but she would give two of my doors to another TM. I started out with 6 lanes that day. I'm still in the ramping up process. I feel that I'm going to get better as I continue to work. Also we have awesome closers that will take lane  and help us newbies get caught up. Thanks everyone for the advice and support!!


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> I told my OM that I felt like they were trying to kill me and she checked my laneset and said I was "only running 95%"  but she would give two of my doors to another TM. I started out with 6 lanes that day. I'm still in the ramping up process. I feel that I'm going to get better as I continue to work. Also we have awesome closers that will take lane  and help us newbies get caught up. Thanks everyone for the advice and support!!


Thank your closer with hard candy lol but a closer is someone who should be able to go to for help if you need anything. So happy you asked for help. You gotta advocate for yourself or else who knows. Yesterday I wasn’t a closer but had a new TM get a door closed by my homi and my homi was busy atm closing 5 other doors so I saw that they needed their door opened so I opened it for them and saw there was a hole in the front. I had to get a new trailer for the new TM. Fastest trailer I have ever gotten. Thank you whoever coordinated that one. The yellow light was on for less then 8 😉


----------



## Bartiger (Apr 13, 2022)

I didn't run to my OM, I misspoke. It was was the LWW who came and asked how I was doing.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> I didn't run to my OM, I misspoke. It was was the LWW who came and asked how I was doing.


You have a great LWW. I should submit an internal… you guys hiring a RWTM?


----------



## Bartiger (Apr 13, 2022)

@RWTM 👍 She just got the position and I have nothing bad to say about her. I don't know what a RWTM is, I'm new 😂


----------



## Bartiger (Apr 13, 2022)

"The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”."

Oh this?👆


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> @RWTM 👍 She just got the position and I have nothing bad to say about her. I don't know what a RWTM is, I'm new 😂


Please let her know I said congratulations, that’s awesome to hear. We have never had an OB LWW at my RDC. My key (OBB2) is LWWless right now 🫠


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> "The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”."
> 
> Oh this?👆


Kinda but A RWTM also can do LRP’s, SUL audits, DPM research, find incorrect DCPI’s in WA CA locations, Drive A Sort, Fastest QC in the SW, Fastest NCON sorter in the SW, and mentor new hires. Waiting for a LWW tittle but my OM won’t make it happen?


----------



## Hal (Apr 13, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Kinda but A RWTM also can do LRP’s, SUL audits, DPM research, find incorrect DCPI’s in WA CA locations, Drive A Sort, Fastest QC in the SW, Fastest NCON sorter in the SW, and mentor new hires. Waiting for a LWW tittle but my OM won’t make it happen?


You know its not up to your OM? SOMs make the final call. You might just not be interviewing well. Counts for a good portion of getting the role. They want to see if you can clearly communicate your strengths and weaknesses and what skills you bring to the table. Your OM may know you but the people interviewing you don't.

Did you get feedback from your interview?

I had to do interviews for leads and I had to turn someone down because they're a great worker but they bombed the interview. Came in unprepared and couldn't share an example to save their life.

A great worker does not make a great leader.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

Hal said:


> You know its not up to your OM? SOMs make the final call. You might just not be interviewing well. Counts for a good portion of getting the role. They want to see if you can clearly communicate your strengths and weaknesses and what skills you bring to the table. Your OM may know you but the people interviewing you don't.
> 
> Did you get feedback from your interview?
> 
> ...


😁


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Bartiger said:


> I told my OM that I felt like they were trying to kill me and she checked my laneset and said I was "only running 95%"  but she would give two of my doors to another TM. I started out with 6 lanes that day. I'm still in the ramping up process. I feel that I'm going to get better as I continue to work. Also we have awesome closers that will take lane  and help us newbies get caught up. Thanks everyone for the advice and support!!


So something to ask your OM and maybe to get your new LWW to look at things differently. In DPM it states you are at 95% but that is 95% to budget where your buildings 8 week average COULD be lower than what budget is and you MAY be running over 100% to what your buildings 8 week average is or even what your keys 8 week average is. Next time ask what you CPH is for the day (as it may change on a daily basis) and asking your LWW ask how many total cartons you have done so far into shift. Divide that by the CPH and it gives you the amount of hours you have done per carton count. If you worked 5 hours and that formula states you've done 6 you're over 100% for the day


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Hal said:


> You know its not up to your OM? SOMs make the final call. You might just not be interviewing well. Counts for a good portion of getting the role. They want to see if you can clearly communicate your strengths and weaknesses and what skills you bring to the table. Your OM may know you but the people interviewing you don't.
> 
> Did you get feedback from your interview?
> 
> ...


Time and time again I have told people this. I also say a great worker doesn't make a great trainer. They can be good at the job but bad at teaching or leading.


----------



## WHS (Apr 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I told my OM I refuse to be a trainer. A new hire starts off making us much as I do and I’m about to be capped.


And you wonder why you won’t get a LWW position.  You’re trying to run while refusing to learn to crawl


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Kinda but A RWTM also can do LRP’s, SUL audits, DPM research, find incorrect DCPI’s in WA CA locations, Drive A Sort, Fastest QC in the SW, Fastest NCON sorter in the SW, and mentor new hires. Waiting for a LWW tittle but my OM won’t make it happen?


I’ll take you under my wing don’t worry


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

WHS said:


> And you wonder why you won’t get a LWW position.  You’re trying to run while refusing to learn to crawl


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I’ll take you under my wing don’t worry


Focus on new hires


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

WHS said:


> And you wonder why you won’t get a LWW position.  You’re trying to run while refusing to learn to crawl


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Time and time again I have told people this. I also say a great worker doesn't make a great trainer. They can be good at the job but bad at teaching or leading.


™️


----------



## Hal (Apr 15, 2022)

RWTM said:


> It’s only a couple dollars more an hr. I’m really not trippin. I’m going back to school for free and don’t even want to really. What am I refusing? Being a trainer (last time I checked a trainer makes the same as a WW but reports to the TOM and their OM). I’m content in my current position as I decide what degree I want to choose from. Obvi Target doesn’t want to give this kid a promotion.


Trainer does not report to the TOM. Trainer reports to the OM. The most a TOM can do take away Trainer status. 

As a trainer, however, you have a lot more influence on your department. You'd also gain a lot more knowledge on your department that I think you're missing. You ask a lot of questions on here that someone who's been in role for 2 to 3 years should know the answer too. You'll also be putting a name out for yourself that in case you decide you want to further your career at Target the people know who you are.

Second, while you don't report to the TOM, having one on your side can be super beneficial. Because of the nature of training and how it's involved in basically everything they get pulled into a lot of conversations that other level 5's aren't involved in. Such as promotions.

TL;DR being a trainer is going to do you more good than not long-term and short.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

Hal said:


> Trainer does not report to the TOM. Trainer reports to the OM. The most a TOM can do take away Trainer status.
> 
> As a trainer, however, you have a lot more influence on your department. You'd also gain a lot more knowledge on your department that I think you're missing. You ask a lot of questions on here that someone who's been in role for 2 to 3 years should know the answer too. You'll also be putting a name out for yourself that in case you decide you want to further your career at Target the people know who you are.
> 
> ...


A lot of the questions I ask I do know the answers too, just trying to raise awareness. Becoming a trainer is something I am seriously pondering about. I’ve always tried to go above and beyond. Going on 3 years of that and while trying to maintain a great professional record well I’m starting to get burnt out. Thank you. @Hal My key is hurting bad. We have 0/2 LWW rn.


----------



## WHS (Apr 15, 2022)

Hal said:


> Trainer does not report to the TOM. Trainer reports to the OM. The most a TOM can do take away Trainer status.
> 
> As a trainer, however, you have a lot more influence on your department. You'd also gain a lot more knowledge on your department that I think you're missing. You ask a lot of questions on here that someone who's been in role for 2 to 3 years should know the answer too. You'll also be putting a name out for yourself that in case you decide you want to further your career at Target the people know who you are.
> 
> ...


Working my way towards being a LWW.  Talked to every current lead just about,  my OMs and my senior about what I can do to better my chances.  The one big commonality was being a trainer.


----------



## Luck (Apr 15, 2022)

WHS said:


> Working my way towards being a LWW.  Talked to every current lead just about,  my OMs and my senior about what I can do to better my chances.  The one big commonality was being a trainer.


For real. I beleive 90% of our leads were trainers. 
There is a reason HQ specified Leads are not able to continue being trainers in the rollout, lol. They knew.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

ICQA is going away with OT here soon. Idk if it’s apart of the roll out.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

Luck said:


> For real. I beleive 90% of our leads were trainers.
> There is a reason HQ specified Leads are not able to continue being trainers in the rollout, lol. They knew.


💯


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 15, 2022)

Luck said:


> For real. I beleive 90% of our leads were trainers.
> There is a reason HQ specified Leads are not able to continue being trainers in the rollout, lol. They knew.


Being a trainer has helped me a lot in the LWW role. LWW is centralized around process, aka Standard Work. Which you’re introduced to as a NH and any time you’re trained on a new job function there’s a job breakdown that goes with it. Getting your hands in the auditing process before being engulfed in it as LWW was very beneficial for me because I already knew what I was looking for, how to fill out forms, etc. and it helps give a guideline for problem solving, which is ultimately what the LWW role was rolled out for. Being a trainer give you a little bit more time to become that subject matter expert they’re looking for in LWWs.


----------

